# Bandmaschienen Sound



## thelighter2 (2. Juni 2011)

Hey Forum,
wollte Fragen ob es ein Plugin gibt der den Sound einer 90´s Bandmaschiene emulieren kann.
Möchte das ein paar meiner Tracks klingen als ob sie sehr alt wären.

MfG Alex


----------



## chmee (6. Juni 2011)

Welchen Sound suchst Du denn genau? Die sogenannte Bandsättigung, einfach nur den eingeschränkten Frequenz und Dynamikbereich?

http://www.delamar.de/musiksoftware...stenloses-vst-plugin-zur-bandsaettigung-5795/

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (6. Juni 2011)

ich denke eine Mischung aus beidem.
Sowas in der richtung 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDb_EPc16b0&feature=channel_video_title

ist halt sehr schwierig zu beschreiben, da es sich qualitativ gut aber doch alt anhört.

MfG Alex


----------



## chmee (6. Juni 2011)

Ich kann Dir nicht ganz folgen.. Was ich höre, ist eine Platte  Vielleicht wäre die RIAA-Entzerrung oder Schneidkennlinie das Richtige?

mfg chmee


----------



## thelighter2 (7. Juni 2011)

Genau sowas 
würde es evtl was bringen , wenn ich anstatt die Lieder direkt aus Logic in MP3 zu Bouncen,
einfach auf Kassette aufnehme und die Kassette wiederum in Logic aufnehmen und dannach Bouncen xD.
Theoretisch würde doch durch das ganze hin und her ein Qualitätsverlust entstehen der den gwünschten Effekt bringt oder nicht ?

MfG Alex


----------

